# Has anyone tried Jesse H Jones park yet?



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking about making a trip tomorrow and was just wondering if there are any white bass in the park yet?


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would wait a couple of days. Water is still up some and muddy.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was there couple of hours last Saturday morning around 8:30am. Not a single bite. No one was there either.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

went sunday water was very muddy...no bites.... but looks like there is enough water for a decent run


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

thx for the replies.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be giving it a try this weekend.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I didn't go but I plan on it Saturday or Sunday. Probably Sunday that way I can fish part of the day for white bass and then hit a trout pound or two on my way home(my favorite is stocked that day)...sounds like a fun day of lazy fishing.


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

I went out to cypresswood today a little bit upstream from the park. Only managed a little LMB but no whites at all. The water is still somewhat muddy, though I have seen it worse. The flow looks good so its pretty close.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I think it may start tomorrow and improve until we get the next rain.

Here is the gauge to watch. They usually start biting when the gauge levels for 3 days. Now through mid-February should be good if we don't get rain every other day like we did last year.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?08069000


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Flow seems to have slowed should see some reports today. I might get out there, gotta finish a brake job first on work car, broke a bolt last night doing the last wheel, of course.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

I might try tomorrow...although bane park is receiving 2200 trout and the NFC and AFC championships are tomorrow...and I might have to work...but if the whites are running my priorities are rearranged very quickly!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Just got back, call and get a tee time in the morning, because the fishing is off, talked to others who agreed and did not see a fish caught. Lots of trailers under 59 but they were all fishing a bass tourney, tried 5-6 spots and not a tap. Pressure 30.33 and anything above 30.4 is a no go for me every time anyways.


----------



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

Is the water muddied up? If not I was thinkin about targeting crappue on cycreek. Hit me back thx


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's definitely off, water isn't clear enough, I went today caught 3 keeper crappie (c&r) and one small crappie. When I went 2 weeks ago we caught around 50 crappie 28 kept and 11 keeper whites.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Bane park from 8am until I limit then if its early enough I'm going to try JHJ.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I went yesterday and the water is still muddy.Only got one bite.


----------

